# Issue with Peruflora Order (Resolved)



## dodidoki (Aug 13, 2014)

I got these from Peruflora some days ago. I sent them pics but they didn't replied at all...phragmipedium andreettae, dead, caudatum with yellowing leaves because of rhiziome rot, I had to remove it, I soaked two parts in bleach solution, I try to keep them drier in front of fan...maybe will stay alive. Catts are similar, but it is a slipper-forum. ( plants arrived in wet sphagnum + in closed plastic bag....)


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2014)

Well, at least it looks like they will survive. I messed up a shipment the same way, moss in a plastic bag; it broils the plants. Good luck.


----------



## eteson (Aug 13, 2014)

hi dodidoki 

Sorry to hear... it is very sad when you receive a plant in bad shape...

My experience with Peruflora is just the opposite.. I use to make a 500-1000 US $ every year from Manolo and I always have received excelent plants very vigorous and the double in size that I woul have expected... I received my last order last week and some of the Phrags came in flower!
My plants came also in sphagnum but only moist not wet...
I have to say that I am much closer than you are from Peruflora nursery... but my plants traveled at least one week before reaching my house...


----------



## dodidoki (Aug 13, 2014)

eteson said:


> hi dodidoki
> 
> Sorry to hear... it is very sad when you receive a plant in bad shape...
> 
> ...



The problem is not only rotted plants but lack of communication.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2014)

It's almost impossible to communicate with Peruflora. do you have a distributor contact? Anyway, I emailed them a link to this post.


----------



## Lmpgs (Aug 13, 2014)

My experience with PF far from being ideal. Over stressed plants but in very good size.


----------



## trdyl (Aug 13, 2014)

Ouch! The andreettae should pull through.


----------



## dodidoki (Aug 13, 2014)

Honestly tell, Manolo Arias sent me an email this moment, he will refund my money within few days...


----------



## Chicago Chad (Aug 13, 2014)

When Manola did a refund for me I received it in 20 mins via Paypal. I am sure they will make good on it. Too bad about the plants. If you give them another shot I think you will get a different result.


----------



## eteson (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice to hear that the problem is going to be solved soon!
I am with Chicago Chad, give them another shot... they have great plants and are nice people!


----------



## Secundino (Aug 13, 2014)

Sad but not the first time. It is a pity, because in origin they seem to have very good plants.


----------



## theorchidzone (Aug 13, 2014)

Shipping of orchids can be tough. You should give Peruflora the benefit of the doubt, and in fact Manolo made it right, it sounds like.
As an example I bought a bunch of plants from Peruflora in Miami in Redlands. They looked good, I packed them in my hotel room, and I checked them in luggage on my airline to SF.
In SF there were a lot of damaged brown leaves -- I was surprised. But then I saw some of the packing peanuts were melted together. And in fact the damage was only on one side of the box.
The only explanation is that the airline left the box on the tarmac in the blazing Miami sun and it got super hot in the box. So the culprit was the airline. Not much one can do.
Luckily the plants were damaged on their leaves but alive, so would simply require more time to recover from their journey. They have recovered now.
Such is the situation of shipping plants.
JC


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2014)

trdyl said:


> Ouch! The andreettae should pull through.



 No, that's the little plant with the dead leaves in the top photo; not much chance there. The caudatum look like they will make it.


----------



## Stone (Aug 13, 2014)

Unless in a pot, I think plants should be sent bare root and dry. I have never lost a plant sent to me like this. 
They should be dried bare root for a couple of days, wrapped with loose paper around their roots (if that) and boxed up with more paper. NO plastic! and NO moss! and NO moisture at all.
You can revive a dry plant easily but not so easily a plant with rot set in.
I have had paph seedlings one day out of the flask sent bone dry without any problem.


----------



## Trithor (Aug 14, 2014)

Mike, I am with you on that. I also prefer my plants sent loose and well air dried. In the 80's I used to move large quantities purchased at local village markets, and the only problem I had was when I (my own fault) packed the plants wet into the boxes for my return flight home. I lost most of the plants to rot. After that nasty experience, I always soaked my plants in a Captab solution, then air dried them well and only then packed them for shipping.
I am glad that Peruflora seem to be resolving the issue.


----------



## Lmpgs (Aug 14, 2014)

Same thing for us. It seems that they have to pack the plants differently. Considering the changes of climate, the long travel (from nursery somewhere in Peru to central Europe and then to Greece), the lack of light and air. Big plants but hard to acclimatise and to recover from the stress.


----------



## daniella3d (Sep 12, 2014)

Very strange. I sent them an email to request their list and ordered a few plants that I will pickup at a show in Montreal and they replied very fast. They sent me their list and responded to each of my questions the same day usually. We exchanged 4 or 5 emails.

I was actually surprised how good the communication was. 



NYEric said:


> It's almost impossible to communicate with Peruflora. do you have a distributor contact? Anyway, I emailed them a link to this post.


----------



## daniella3d (Sep 12, 2014)

wow, amazing!



Stone said:


> You can revive a dry plant easily but not so easily a plant with rot set in.
> I have had paph seedlings one day out of the flask sent bone dry without any problem.


----------



## neschek (Jun 10, 2015)

Today I became from Peruflora a perfect delivery to Germany:
and also one last Year.
No reason to avoid


----------



## Secundino (Jun 10, 2015)

Interesting, for a first post ... lost in the dephts.oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 10, 2015)

Good to hear. Welcome to the forum from NYC. What did you get?


----------



## abax (Jun 10, 2015)

I empathize totally. Waiting with anticipation for new
plants and opening a box of disappointment is such a sad
let-down.


----------



## theorchidzone (Jun 10, 2015)

As a vendor, I feel bad about this sort of thread. 
The headline is very negative about Peruflora. But if one reads the thread, one learns that they made right on all transactions. I have always had good and reasonable interactions with Peruflora.
Shipping orchids is risky business, and Peruflora might not be to blame for the condition of the plants upon receipt, but regardless they refunded the customer or replaced at Perufloras expense. We do the same. Blame it on the postal service, but that doesn't solve the problem. We provide a refund or a replacement.
Please continue buying from Peruflora. 
JC


----------



## Ray (Jun 11, 2015)

*Avoid Peruflora!!!!*

I have mixed feelings about this. 
I agree that these posts are unfortunate, as they can give the wrong impression, however - also from a vendor's point-of-view - when I ship a plant, I feel it is my responsibility to package it as well as I can to avoid damage.
I certainly wouldn't ship a plant in the winter without heat packs and lots of insulation, as I know that, despite warning labels on the box, the package will be exposed to cold. Protecting the plants from heat in the summer is no different.
That said, I do not ship plants internationally, as that adds additional, major burdens to the packaging needs, and despite your best efforts, they can be undone by the authorities en route, leaving the plants vulnerable to the damage you sought to avoid.


Ray Barkalow
firstrays.com


----------



## Justin (Jun 11, 2015)

i have had great experience with peruflora. my pk from them is doing great.


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 11, 2015)

*I have to say again: Manolo was an exhibition that time so he couldn't replay my mails, but later he refund all money soon. He is an absolutely honest man.*


----------



## Alex (Jun 12, 2015)

To add my experience: I bought a PK from them which was delivered to me at the London show a few months ago. A little while later, I noticed that the single mature growth, whilst still growing, had lost its central portion to rot and so while appearing fine to the casual glance, would never flower. This clearly predated my ownership. I sent pictures and they offered to replace it without hesitation - I received the very nice replacement plant today, in fact. I guess things happen to plants, especially when thy've travelled all the way from South America, but I was very impressed with how they reacted. I would agree they probably aren't the quickest to reply to an email, but they get there in the end... 

Alex


----------



## Secundino (Jun 13, 2015)

dodidoki said:


> *I have to say again: Manolo was an exhibition that time so he couldn't replay my mails, but later he refund all money soon. He is an absolutely honest man.*



In that case, and as it was you who begun this thread, you could ask the administrator to change the title of this thread or to delete it completely, couldn't you? I think that would be as polite as Peru Flora obviously does offer replacement when necessary.


----------



## Heather (Jun 13, 2015)

Let me see if I can edit the title...


----------



## Heather (Jun 13, 2015)

Heather said:


> Let me see if I can edit the title...



Yeah, so I edited it. Hopefully this is a little less strong. There is some good info here so I don't really wish to delete the thread.


----------



## daniella3d (Jun 15, 2015)

Did any of these plants survived? the caudatum?


----------

